# MARSOC SOCS vs SOCCS



## Ron_Swanson (Feb 26, 2013)

I wanted to get some clarification on the MARSOC Special Operations Capabilities Specialists (SOCS) and Special Operations Combat Service Specialists (SOCSS). On the MARSOC website they each specify that a Marine can be assigned to either of these groups based on their MOS with an obvious difference in the length of tour. What are the other differences between these two? If someone wanted to join the SOCS, would they already have to hold an MOS they need (dog handler, EOD, JTAC, etc) or would they receive this training from MARSOC?

I am currently a combat engineer 1371 and recently got back from Afghanistan. I did several missions in support of MARSOC while I was there and was interested when I heard they were opening up billets to all MOS fields (with restrictions obviously). I have a year left on my contract and have been looking at possibly making a move over to MARSOC under either the SOCS or SOCCS route. Am I correct that you can become a SOCCS with a 1371 MOS?

I have already spoken with my career planner and am working with him to find out more. Any other information that I could get would be great. Thank you


----------



## AWP (Feb 26, 2013)

Thread reopened.


----------



## Karoshi (Feb 26, 2013)

Hope this helps out, maybe one of the forum posters from MARSOC can elaborate a bit more:

*Special Operations Capabilities Specialist (SOCS)*: Marines are assigned to MARSOC based on their specialized MOS skill and receive additional training and certification through a specialized MARSOC Force training pipeline. Marines assigned to SOCS billets in MARSOC will execute a 60 month tour, during which they complete SOF specific training. _Upon successful completion of their training pipeline SOCS Marines will be assigned the Additional Military Occupational Specialty (ADMOS) 8071_.

*Special Operations Combat Services Specialist (SOCSS)*: SOCSS Marines are assigned to MARSOC based on their Primary Military Occupational Specialty (PMOS). Upon assignment, these personnel receive advanced combat and MOS-enhancing (joint, other service, interagency) skills required in special operations environments.


----------



## Ron_Swanson (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for that info. Has anyone here had personal experience with either of these positions?


----------



## Stork (Feb 27, 2013)

Unless EOD has some engineers hidden amongst them, you lat move, or go for 0372; SOCSS would probably be what you're looking at.  I don't have much experience with engineers, but that won't stop me from speculating about them building good stuff and blowing up bad stuff from little birds while wearing beards and cuffed sleaves.

By the way, please update your profile picture with the below:


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Mar 4, 2013)

Ron_Swanson said:


> I wanted to get some clarification on the MARSOC Special Operations Capabilities Specialists (SOCS) and Special Operations Combat Service Specialists (SOCSS). On the MARSOC website they each specify that a Marine can be assigned to either of these groups based on their MOS with an obvious difference in the length of tour. What are the other differences between these two? If someone wanted to join the SOCS, would they already have to hold an MOS they need (dog handler, EOD, JTAC, etc) or would they receive this training from MARSOC?
> 
> I am currently a combat engineer 1371 and recently got back from Afghanistan. I did several missions in support of MARSOC while I was there and was interested when I heard they were opening up billets to all MOS fields (with restrictions obviously). I have a year left on my contract and have been looking at possibly making a move over to MARSOC under either the SOCS or SOCCS route. Am I correct that you can become a SOCCS with a 1371 MOS?
> 
> I have already spoken with my career planner and am working with him to find out more. Any other information that I could get would be great. Thank you


 

Ok, short answer is that SOCS are at the team and maybe company level, where as SOCSS are at the Company/ Battalion level. SOCS are your dog handlers, EOD, Comm, JTAC, ect, there are no engineers at the team level. SOCSS are your supply guys, logistics guys, admin etc. These postions are not at the team level. I don't think we have any engineer billets over here but I could be wrong. Your best bet is going to be to talk to a recruiter.


----------



## Ron_Swanson (Mar 4, 2013)

Hitman2/3 said:


> Ok, short answer is that SOCS are at the team and maybe company level, where as SOCSS are at the Company/ Battalion level. SOCS are your dog handlers, EOD, Comm, JTAC, ect, there are no engineers at the team level. SOCSS are your supply guys, logistics guys, admin etc. These postions are not at the team level. I don't think we have any engineer billets over here but I could be wrong. Your best bet is going to be to talk to a recruiter.


 
Thanks for that info, that clears things up a bit. I had a feeling that there may be limitations with the engineers but couldn't be sure. I'm still working with the career planner to discuss what options maybe out there. I was looking into possible lat moves into the SOCS positions, but was not sure if you needed to serve a certain amount of time in the fleet/deploy in that mos (eg. have 2 year minimum EOD experience before MARSOC would look at you, etc). Thanks again for that feedback, though.


----------



## Ron_Swanson (Mar 4, 2013)

Stork said:


> Unless EOD has some engineers hidden amongst them, you lat move, or go for 0372; SOCSS would probably be what you're looking at. I don't have much experience with engineers, but that won't stop me from speculating about them building good stuff and blowing up bad stuff from little birds while wearing beards and cuffed sleaves.
> 
> By the way, please update your profile picture with the below:


 
oh fucks yeah...


----------



## CthulhusBff (Mar 21, 2014)

Saw this thread during a google search. I am a SOCS in MARSOC. SOCS are deployed within MARSOC in order to work within teams and companys (sometimes regimental or battalion). We become SOF lvl 1 certed in order to work in SOCOM.
SOCSS are just MArines who work in their MOS in order to achieve traditional Marine Corps Task and do not get a AMOS.
SOCS is pretty much a billet in the end while SOCSS just do their thing (such as supply moving boxs). The only training SOCSS need is SERE. SOCS go through a training pipeline hence the 60 month tour.


----------



## Ron_Swanson (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for that summary. I was at the last A&S class and we would occasionally see the SOCS guys going through their pipeline training. Seems like no one likes to share Loop Road on a Saturday morning...


----------

